# Doe lays down when I try to milk



## verkagj (Nov 8, 2012)

One of our does lays down when I touch her anywhere from the middle back. She has had at least 2 kids but has never been milked by people. How can I get her to stay standing up so I can milk her. Otherwise she is very sweet and friendly. This morning was rather traumatic for both of us. I tried raising her food up so she would have to stand to eat. She'd stop eating. I tried her favorite treat, raisins. That didn't work either.She is very used to the milking stand as she has been feed, etc on there for over a year now.   I gave up for now until I could get some advice.

Her daughter, first time freshener, only put her front legs down so I could still reach. I think that she'll be good in a day or so. 

Leah (problem milker) had 2 bucks. Allie had one very tiny little doeling. 

Can't upload pictures because I have a 128K. Yes, I wrote "Kilobyte" connection. And that's on a good day. But it is all I can get where we live.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Nov 8, 2012)

When I had one want to lay down Queen Mum told me to put a 5 gallon bucket under her so that she couldn't lay down.  So I got a bucket (not round so it has a flat side) and I also put eye bolts on my stand so that I could tie her hind legs while I milked.  It worked like a charm.


----------



## verkagj (Nov 8, 2012)

I'll try that in the morning. Just had the last doe kid. A big, bouncing boy.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Nov 8, 2012)

I put a cinder block under my little shorty ND so she couldn't sit in the milk. I also use a handled measuring cup and hold it in one hand while milking with the other so I can move it out of the way when kickers try to mess up my milk!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Nov 8, 2012)

congrats on the baby


----------



## verkagj (Nov 9, 2012)

I tried a 5-gal bucket, known here as pig tail or lard buckets instead of pickle buckets, this morning. Didn't work. She is too short by a bit to stand the bucket upside down and put sideways, she just squashed it. I did manage to milk out some so she didn't win. Every time she lays down we take the food bowl away. Hopefully in a day or two she'll get the hang of the process.
Her daughter did much better this morning. Not nearly as much milk as her mama though.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Nov 9, 2012)

sorry the bucket didn't work for you.  Keep at it, she'll figure it out eventually


----------



## verkagj (Nov 11, 2012)

This morning wasn't as stressful but we have to use the bucket upside down and husband has to hold her legs up or I can't get to her udder. She did eat while I milked instead of bellowing so maybe progress is being made. But he's not available to help everyday so I don't know how I can do it by myself.

Her daughter stood very well this morning...she's got the hang of it already.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 11, 2012)

When we had our pygmy, Daisy, she was a sitter at first and it was exasperating.  It was weeks of moving her back into a standing position and gallons of spilled milk before something clicked with her, but it did eventually click.  My husband was helpful in helping me to encourage her to stand, even holding her back legs steady sometimes for the entire time (yeah, she was a serious butthead).  

Hang in there and keep trying to be patient, talk calmly to her, and do what you can to keep her standing.  I bet she will get better pretty soon.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 11, 2012)

If you can put an eye bold somewhere above her, you can put a sling around her belly and hang her from the eye bolt.  That way she can't lay down.  The key would be to have the sling around her tummy and then the bucket under her tummy.  Just in case the sling slips forward.  

She will eventually get the idea and give up the game.

Also it doesn't matter if she keeps on trying to get away,  you can even milk right on to the floor.  the idea is to make her understand that you will milk her even if she is laying on her back.  She doesn't get to win.  

But she does get a treat when you are done.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Nov 12, 2012)

If you have a milking stand or stanchion, that will keep them upright.  I know it does for my goats.


----------



## verkagj (Nov 12, 2012)

I do have a stanchion. She just plops her backside down. I haven't milker her yet today because hubby is pouring concrete. When he's done, Leah will be on the milking stand. 
I'll have him install an eye bolt. She lays down to trim her hoofs also but that wasn't a problem at the time. I guess I should have worked with her to make her stand up for that.
Will post results later today.


----------

